# Help-Coding groin mass



## Hopp

6 cm incision of the lt groin mass - Op note as follows:
6 cm eliptical inc.made around the mass in the lt groin.
Sharp dissection was used to dissect the mass free. vessels suture ligated using 2-0 Dexon suture ligature.Mass sent fresh for Histo. Subcutaneous tissues were closed using 2-0 Dexon and the skin closed with interrupted 3-0 vertical masstree nylon suture.   Path:Acute Abscess, Skin and underlying soft tissue from the lt.groin      Please help with coding - Im still new!   Thanks   Debbie CPC-A


----------



## dmaec

I'd be looking at the "excision - benign lesions" 11400 - 11406 codes, for the CPT code and 789.3x codes for the mass.  (based on the info you've given)
 Is that correct though, 6 cm?  or is it .6cm?


----------



## panam

*panam*

Hi there , I am new to coding and posting too. I'd like to take a shot 
      at helping though.
      The ICD-9 code is 682.2 [abscess,acute, groin].This is from the path-
      logy report.
      The CPT code is 11406 ,Excision -Benign Lesions. This is because the 
      size of the incision  to remove the abscess is over 4.0cm. Hope this 
      helps.


----------



## Hopp

*Thank you*

Thanks so much for all your help!  I was just confused because it stated incision instead of excision. 
Debbie  CPC-A


----------



## mbort

Hi Debbie,

You may need to double check with your surgeon on this.  It appears that, based on the closure alone (he indicates closure of the sub-q layer) , that he went through the subcutaneous tissues for the excision of this mass, however he never states the depth of the incision.

If it truly went through the sub-q layer then you will need to look further than the "excision of benign lesion" codes.

I would also wait on your diagnosis until the path/Hist report comes back for confirmation of what exactly the mass was.

My two cents 
Mary


----------



## crhunt78

panam said:


> Hi there , I am new to coding and posting too. I'd like to take a shot
> at helping though.
> The ICD-9 code is 682.2 [abscess,acute, groin].This is from the path-
> logy report.
> The CPT code is 11406 ,Excision -Benign Lesions. This is because the
> size of the incision  to remove the abscess is over 4.0cm. Hope this
> helps.



I agree that the dx should be 682.2 and I also agree with the 11406 excision code.  Did the surgeon do a repair at all?


----------

